# Diagrama Sharp modelo CD-MPS1000



## skineet (May 30, 2008)

Me gustaria saber si alguien me puede proporcionar el diagrama de un equipo de sonido Sharp modelo CD-MPS1000, he buscado en los aportes pero no lo he encontrado. Espero su respuesta colegas. Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 1, 2008)

que problema tiene ? talvez te podamos ayudar danos la información para poder ayudarte saludos


----------



## enriquefer (Abr 28, 2010)

hola  amigo  que  solucion le  diste  a  tu  estereo sharp  ya  que  yo  tengo  uno  con falla de audio   no  hay  audio  en las  salidas  ni  en  audifonos  este  equipo llego  sin  encender  se remplazo  la  salida de audi  stk 412-440 y  trabajo  pero  no  hay  aidio .  de antemano  gracias


----------

